# Liberia Ebola Mission...Short response urgently required



## akflightmedic (Sep 24, 2014)

My company has been requested to provide nurses and paramedics for an urgent UN mission to Liberia.

At this time, duration of deployment and salary is undetermined. 

I need Doctors, Nurses, Paramedics, EMT...current in ACLS for higher level providers, everyone should have at least 3 years experience in their field and preferably deployment experience. 

Ebola screening/training will be provided, and you must be prepared to treat Ebola patients if required.

There is no other information available at this time. If you are seriously interested, PM me here then we can find other ways to talk as I do not have the time to entertain a hundred questions or scenarios in this thread, especially when most are not really interested or capable. (Sorry I know that sounds rude but past experience with these announcements have proven the need for me to state like this).

I need to know how soon you can deploy and how long you could stay if needed.

Expect austere conditions, expect hardships and then if you go and it is better than what you imagined you will be happy. 

PM me ONLY if serious about going into this risky situation and capable of deploying ASAP.

All training, safety, security, food, housing provided by the UN.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 24, 2014)

It's gigs like this that make me wish I wasn't so tethered by my FT job  C'est la vie...


----------



## irishboxer384 (Sep 24, 2014)

Not being rude but if you were approached to contract medical staff on behalf of a client...wouldn't you have been offered terms already on their financial commitment and manpower/duration of task requirement  (meaning you could provide guys/gals with info such as contract rotation/salary/accommodation type etc?).

Again not being rude, but I am more than used to companies harvesting resume's in order to make a bid for contracts from clients before they exist... and build up false hope for people expecting employment?

To reiterate- NO offense is intended and if legit thank you for the posting.


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 24, 2014)

AK is well know to be legit in the contract world on this forum. I imagine this posting, like all of his others, is good to go.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Sep 24, 2014)

Yeah I'm new to the site, so as I said apologies no offence meant at all.... always worth checking these things I have had some friends burned out of 10s of 1000s as recently as a month ago


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Sep 24, 2014)

akflightmedic said:


> My company has been requested to provide nurses and paramedics for an urgent UN mission to Liberia.
> 
> At this time, duration of deployment and salary is undetermined.
> 
> ...




Can you share any other details that may be public? Possible length of deployment, etc?


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 24, 2014)

I am legit, the UN is legit however they are a pain to work with (business wise) because they spin up rapid deployments with little information. There are people who jump on these with little care about the finer details, people who have been there, done that. The UN has a need, they try to fill it rapidly and worry about the rest later.

I am NOT CV collecting. If you are interested, you PM me that yes you are interested, WHEN you can deploy and for HOW LONG. No other data required unless the UN accepts my terms. FYI, my terms are high due to the risk. I have to represent to the UN that I have capability based on what they requested before anything else goes forward. 

I imagine the length of the contract will be for as long as the Ebola is raging and until they get it under control. 

And to the new poster who doesn't know me...no offense taken and yes you are wrong. The government does this a lot...expresses need and then leaves it to the supplier to provide the solution, terms, pay etc on our terms. Backwards but welcome to government...


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Sep 26, 2014)

If I was not tied up in UAE I would call ya.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 26, 2014)

If I wasn't tied up with medic school...


----------



## MrJones (Sep 26, 2014)

If only it weren't a UN mission....


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 26, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## KALUCV (Sep 27, 2014)

akflightmedic said:


> I am legit, the UN is legit however they are a pain to work with (business wise) because they spin up rapid deployments with little information. There are people who jump on these with little care about the finer details, people who have been there, done that. The UN has a need, they try to fill it rapidly and worry about the rest later.
> 
> I am NOT CV collecting. If you are interested, you PM me that yes you are interested, WHEN you can deploy and for HOW LONG. No other data required unless the UN accepts my terms. FYI, my terms are high due to the risk. I have to represent to the UN that I have capability based on what they requested before anything else goes forward.
> 
> ...



Interested indeed. Deployment time frame and duration is dictated by pay and terms. Capable of deploying within 30 days.


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 27, 2014)

Do you have to be NREMT and or US licensed? Will you take Canadian advanced care paramedics?


----------



## MCH (Sep 29, 2014)

I am an EMT and currently studying for the paramedic state exam in Florida. I have no experience atm but have lived in parts of West Africa before and would love to help.


----------



## remote_medic (Oct 1, 2014)

I am interested in more details. Fire me off a PM when you can.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 1, 2014)

Apparently no one can read....AK is a busy guy. Send him a PM if you're really interested. 

I'd absolutely love to do this but just getting back to my full time gig after being out 10 months on an injury I know I wouldn't have a job when I got back.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 1, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> Apparently no one can read....AK is a busy guy. Send him a PM if you're really interested.
> 
> I'd absolutely love to do this but just getting back to my full time gig after being out 10 months on an injury I know I wouldn't have a job when I got back.


I was going to say that but surprisingly I didn't want to be the **** of the thread haha


----------



## remote_medic (Oct 1, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I was going to say that but surprisingly I didn't want to be the **** of the thread haha


 
I can say it for you....but I won't because I'm a nice guy


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 1, 2014)

Topic!
AK should be updating soon. 
The OP is very clear. 
Thread doesn't need to filled with "I wish I coulds" or "hit me ups." It isn't germane.


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 2, 2014)

The UN responded this morning, stated they are still in a holding pattern "monitoring" and deciding whether or not to proceed with the commercial element.

So basically--nothing new but they now know their options and various companies capabilities.

I have responded to everyone possible who has expressed interest, as I stated I will reach out again when I have more information. As of now, nothing further to add.

*For those who do not follow instructions...they weed themselves out. I post a lot of employment ads and always include instructions within them. Those who cannot comply, get zero response from me. Management Tip #7,834  LOL.


----------



## CBP (Dec 10, 2014)

akflightmedic said:


> My company has been requested to provide nurses and paramedics for an urgent UN mission to Liberia.
> 
> At this time, duration of deployment and salary is undetermined.
> 
> ...


----------



## CBP (Dec 10, 2014)

I am interested  EMT B National Reg, ACLS  , PALS, Rescue, Screener CBP ,          Can leave in 2 weeks


----------



## SandpitMedic (Dec 10, 2014)

.........Do you even PERSEC, bro?


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 10, 2014)

SandpitMedic said:


> .........Do you even PERSEC, bro?



send him an email an ask lol


----------



## CBP (Dec 11, 2014)

No PSD .  None was mentioned. I suppose all the nurse's and Docs Do guess that leaves me out Dang. Bunch of Billy Bobs.


----------



## CBP (Dec 11, 2014)

David Hunziker said:


> No PSD .  None was mentioned.


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 11, 2014)

Sir...with all due respect, PERSEC has nothing to do with PSD. It is your personal security ( as in personal information)...you have blasted your name, your credentials and your personal email on a public forum. Poor form...as a potential employer, you would be last on my list for that alone as I would not want images or information about my business or operations splashed on every social media website due to your ignorance.

If it is too late to edit, I hope the mods at least step up and redact the info. Once you lay it out there...it is done.


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 11, 2014)

In regards to the mission itself, look at the time stamps of the posting. Forget this one and move on please.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 11, 2014)

On another note, and sorry for thread jacking but-> what the hell is a billy bob?


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 11, 2014)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=billy bob


----------



## irishboxer384 (Dec 11, 2014)

Well just because my mother is my sister doesn't mean you can call names Mr Hunziker...good luck with future remote employment ...you've made a fantastic attempt at getting your first gig


----------



## Tigger (Dec 11, 2014)

As always, please click the report button to bring a posting to the attention of the Community Leaders.


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 11, 2014)

I was not that interested in protecting his PERSEC.


----------

